# Faraday porteur s



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Have had a chance to ride the subject bike for a week or so and thought It might interest some eMTB participants for the following reasons:
1) City bike, but it performed on legal dirt trails acceptably with dual purpose tires.
2) It's very difficult to recognize as an ebike with the electronics hidden in the frame. This may be the future for eMTB since the electronics are so unobtrusive.
PAS only bike that gets to 20 mph pretty rapidly in assist level 2; rides along nicely at 18 mph in level 1 (180 pound rider, flat road, 5 mph headwind. Rode for 17 miles in assist 1 or 2, about 800" of climbing overall; battery still not shutting off. Probably easy 40 mile range with Faraday's auxillary battery. Additionally, tried pedaling without assist and bike performed well.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Had a chance to test this bike over a longer term and it was utilitarian and fun. My wife rode it on a dinner ride both on and off road (just a dirt trail) and enjoyed it too.


----------

